# بالصور باقه اقوال بابا شنوده  .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*








بالصور باقه اقوال بابا شنوده  .. asmicheal

اجمع لكم بقوه ربنا  اجمل اقوال بابا شنوده 
يا رب تكون سبب بركه لكل من يتابعها 
ووحشتنا اوى بابا   شنوده

لينك مباشر*








=​


----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)

يتببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع  لاحقا 





=


----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2012)

يتبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع



-


----------



## asmicheal (8 سبتمبر 2012)

​



-


----------



## asmicheal (8 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (8 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (8 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (8 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*مجهود فى منتهى الروعة تاسونى
+ بركة قداسة البابا تكون معاكم
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*رائع جدااا يا ايمي
تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يباركك أختى الغاليه
شكرا جدااا
موضوع قيم ورااائع​


----------

